# Who is the most evil?



## BrunoMattei (Jun 25, 2019)

If the definition of "evil" is thus: causing the most suffering in the world and changing the world for the worst. Then who do you Kiwi's sincerely believe is the most evil? If we could avoid sarcastic "It's Null!" answers then great but I'm no dictator (pardon the pun). If you truly believe that Mark Zuckerberg is worse than Hitler then let's hear it. 

If we're going with just the raw body count there have been many worse men then Hitler. Stalin killed about 20 million of his people through famines. Mao killed about 50 million Chinese. And supposedly King Leopold killed roughly 100 million. But those guys aren't the go-to poster children of the definition of evil like Hitler.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 25, 2019)

Somari1996


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 25, 2019)

THe jews


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jun 25, 2019)

We are - all of us are contributing to the "most" suffering in the world and changing the world for the worst.

Think about it - if we single out a single person or people group as "more evil", do we do this in order to actually seek to better ourselves by acting contrarily, or do we simply want to use a scapegoat in order to show ourselves as "less evil"?


----------



## Bluetooter (Jun 25, 2019)

Taco Bell's family size taco pack because it beckons me every time i go there, and I ended up being enticed by it's siren calls. Then after i consume them, I end up on the toilet for almost 90 minutes.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

So far I believe Europeans as a group are in first place. As far as death, slavery, destruction.

I'm not saying they changed the world for the worst, but that they left the most destructive path.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 25, 2019)

Me obviously


----------



## Bluetooter (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> So far I believe Europeans as a group are in first place. As far as death, slavery, destruction.



I would definitely say the middle eastern people are- they are still doing horrid things today.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jun 25, 2019)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> We are - all of us are contributing to the "most" suffering in the world and changing the world for the worst.
> 
> Think about it - if we single out a single person or people group as "more evil", do we do this in order to actually seek to better ourselves by acting contrarily, or do we simply want to use a scapegoat in order to show ourselves as "less evil"?



For the sake of argument let's say there's a gun to your head and you're forced to select one particular individual then who would it be?


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 25, 2019)

@BoingoTango


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Jun 25, 2019)

libruls.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Bluetooter said:


> I would definitely say the middle eastern people are- they are still doing horrid things today.



I would go one step further and say Muslims are. Look at all the conflicts around the world and you will find people killing other people in the name of Islam.

They are not trying to change the world for the better, they are trying to wipe out science and progress for their 7th century views.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 25, 2019)

Fat Fuck Frank


----------



## wateryketchup (Jun 25, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> If we're going with just the raw body count there have been many worse men then Hitler. Stalin killed about 20 million of his people through famines. Mao killed about 50 million Chinese. And supposedly King Leopold killed roughly 100 million. But those guys aren't the go-to poster children of the definition of evil like Hitler.


I think a lot of it is who was killed. Stalin and Mao killed their own people (for the most part), but Hitler specifically targeted minorities in Europe. Also, America was only involved in war against Hitler (since they never actually went to war against Russia and China), and they've had a huge influence on pop culture/politics for about a century now. ALSO, in Chairman Mao's case, there are many people in China today who still believe that he was a great leader who led their country to prosperity, which I would argue is why you hear even less of people comparing him to Satan than even Stalin.


----------



## Bluetooter (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> I would go one step further and say Muslims are. Look at all the conflicts around the world and you will find people killing other people in the name of Islam.
> 
> They are not trying to change the world for the better, they are trying to wipe out science and progress for their 7th century views.



Yeah, completely true- hence how they still have a slave trade going on to this day.


----------



## {o{P (Jun 25, 2019)

that Nazi woman from the concentration camp who made lamps out of dead childrens skin

i dont think it matters how many people you killed or why you did it but to revel in the murder of innocents like that is fucking horrifying

edit: disregard this i was being retarded


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

{o{P said:


> that Nazi woman from the concentration camp who made lamps out of dead childrens skin
> 
> i dont think it matters how many people you killed or why you did it but to revel in the murder of innocents like that is fucking horrifying



Child sacrifice was quite popular in many civilizations.

I would also like to point out that I do believe the lamps of dead jews is a myth.

Child sacrifice though is pretty solid through archeological evidence.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 25, 2019)

Stalin or Pol Pot


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 25, 2019)

Any man who tries to root out the source or greatest concentration of evil is in danger of committing all manner of atrocities in his misguided pursuit of the good. Hitler's a good example; Stalin, Pol Pot, SJWs, etc. 

The reason the knowledge of good and evil is our downfall is because we lack the omniscience to understand the consequences of our actions. 

But it's @Ron /pol/.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Stalin or Pol Pot




Sorta ironic that the Vietnamese invaded Cambodia and ended the terror of the khmer rouge.









						Cambodian–Vietnamese War - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 25, 2019)

Genghis Kahn, Vlad the Impaler or Soros. I don't know it's  not something you can really qualify that readily. Some people are bad, some people are really bad. Hard to pick one


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 25, 2019)

Yakub.  Do I even need to explain why?


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jun 25, 2019)

You say Hitler, Mao, Stalin, Pol Pot, and the rest being evil because they caused suffering and changed the state of the world for the worse. However, we're looking back with less than a hundred years of hindsight. Could the "evil" they made simply be growing pains, as it were? Yes, we're slaughtering the Jews/Niggers/Chinks/Wetbacks/Crackers/etc., but in the long run it'll make the world a better place and raise the quality of life for all who remain. That future benefit would certainly be worth all the death and destruction.
Then again, we can't see the future. Sure, nuking Africa might be the way to go in the short run, but what'll happen a hundred years from now? Two hundred? We might have a superior prosperous future, or we might have started a chain reaction that'll turn the world into a Mad Max-esque wasteland.
Just my two cents, anyway.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 25, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Genghis Kahn, Vlad the Impaler or Soros. I don't know it's  not something you can really qualify that readily. Some people are bad, some people are really bad. Hard to pick one


Temujin was gud boi who was oppressed by the Tartars and other Mongols. Do you hate him for escaping slavery because he didn't deserve his freedom?


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 25, 2019)

What is that which deceives nations and poisons the hearts of humans to do evil?


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> So far I believe Europeans as a group are in first place. As far as death, slavery, destruction.
> 
> I'm not saying they changed the world for the worst, but that they left the most destructive path.



The people that disagree with me on this comment apparently don't know their history.

The Europeans invaded every single continent and they brought death and destruction along with slavery.

They killed untold millions. The Atlantic slave trade was by majority the British and the French. You conquered not only North America, but South America, Central America and you brought slavery there. What the french did the to Haitians is horrible. What you did to the Africans is much more so.

You conquered the middle east and set their borders. You conquered India and China along with the pacific.

Goddamn open a history book...Seriously.

You even did it to yourselves.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 25, 2019)

TaterBot said:


> What is that which deceives nations and poisons the hearts of humans to do evil?


What is man, but a miserable little pile of secrets?


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> The people that disagree with me on this comment apparently don't know their history.
> 
> The Europeans invaded every single continent and they brought death and destruction along with slavery.
> 
> ...


They (non-whites) did the atrocities to themselves. We just gave them the tools to do it.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 25, 2019)

Spoiler: History’s greatest monster


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jun 25, 2019)

{o{P said:


> that Nazi woman from the concentration camp who made lamps out of dead childrens skin
> 
> i dont think it matters how many people you killed or why you did it but to revel in the murder of innocents like that is fucking horrifying


That didn't actually happen. It's a story that was pushed by American pulp magazines between the 50s-70s and became part of pop-culture but is itself completely baseless.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> you are either trolling or suffering from severe marxist indoctrination tbh
> war and conquest have been a universal constant across all human civilisations throughout all of history, across all continents. people who single out europe as uniquely evil for these things are either severely misinformed, or are butthurt nonwhites who are still mad about the fact that europeans came out on top.



That is bullshit. You were seeking resources and in a race with other European nations to conquer those resources.

Why did you need to go to Africa and conquer them (setting aside the Barbary wars), or even to the Americas.

Europe was the catalyst to all these things ( and I mean who did the most damage which is the topic of this thread). Acting like they weren't is foolish.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 25, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> What is man, but a miserable little pile of secrets?


...and full of guile. 
We are all.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> The people that disagree with me on this comment apparently don't know their history.
> 
> The Europeans invaded every single continent and they brought death and destruction along with slavery.
> 
> ...



Any other race/nationality would do the exact same thing if they hadn't gotten the short end of the evolutionary/technological stick. Europeans were forced by local conditions (climate, population densities, etc) to adapt and invent technology to survive and prosper. If Africans weren't technologically backwards, you think we wouldn't all be slaves to some Zulu colonizers? Come on, they'd kill everyone they could and rape all the women in a heartbeat, just like the white folks did when they arrived, or the Mongols did to everyone they came across, etc.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Jun 25, 2019)

@Null is the most evil, he headhunts trannies that never wronged him, and turns innocent autists into trannies to kill them later, he even hurt the feelings of the entire New Zealand all while calling himself and his goons kiwis.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Any other race/nationality would do the exact same thing if they hadn't gotten the short end of the evolutionary/technological stick. Europeans were forced by local conditions (climate, population densities, etc) to adapt and invent technology to survive and prosper. If Africans weren't technologically backwards, you think we wouldn't all be slaves to some Zulu colonizers? Come on, they'd kill everyone they could and rape all the women in a heartbeat, just like the white folks did when they arrived, or the Mongols did to everyone they came across, etc.




The point of the thread as asked by the OP is who did the most damage. Do you actually disagree that Europeans did the most damage?

Because history says they did. They also did a lot of good as I mentioned in a previous post.

But I'd like people to think about where Euro nations didn't invade in the whole world as it is.

Sometimes they got their ass kicked, but mostly they oppressed the native population and took their resources, but they also in instances built society that survives today.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1842_retreat_from_Kabul









						Battle of Isandlwana - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Again why were you in isandlwana, south africa.....why were you in kabul...why were you in egypt, why were you in the Americas?


----------



## Unog (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> The people that disagree with me on this comment apparently don't know their history.
> 
> The Europeans invaded every single continent and they brought death and destruction along with slavery.
> 
> ...



What is Islam

What is Africa

What is China

What is Communism


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 25, 2019)

The cast of _Suddenly Susan_.

YOU know what you did!


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 25, 2019)

paedophiles.
I cant think of anything worse than robbing a child of their innocence.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 25, 2019)

Jaldabaoth.


----------



## verissimus (Jun 25, 2019)

Flash is the most evil person ever









						Lex Luthor proves he is evil
					

funny clip from justice league unlimited where flash switches bodies with luthor! :)




					www.youtube.com
				




Nah, but in all seriousness I'm not sure.  It's easy to say Stalin but I personally would rather go with someone that did the wicked deeds themselves instead of ordering other people to do it for them, so I would rather go with say someone like a Mengele, the Japanese doctors in that one site that conducted human experiments, or certain serial murderers.  In other words, the people that actually enjoy being evil by doing it.

@Unog the real question is what is love?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> The point of the thread as asked by the OP is who did the most damage. Do you actually disagree that Europeans did the most damage?
> 
> Because history says they did. They also did a lot of good as I mentioned in a previous post.
> 
> ...



I dunno, whites didn't really introduce slavery to any but the most isolated peoples, it's a pretty universal concept. The Africans did it, the American Indians did it. Latin Americans _really _did it. The worst thing about white exploration was spreading smallpox. That's destructive, sure, but it's hardly evil.


----------



## Unog (Jun 25, 2019)

verissimus said:


> @Unog the real question is what is love?



It's a battleground, obviously.

As far as a single human being goes I nominate Genghis Khan. He was one stone-cold evil motherfucker.


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 25, 2019)

Susan and Cory make me want to create elaborate Saw traps for what they did to those kids. Munchies can burn in hell.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I dunno, whites didn't really introduce slavery to any but the most isolated peoples, it's a pretty universal concept. The Africans did it, the American Indians did it. Latin Americans _really _did it. The worst thing about white exploration was spreading smallpox. That's destructive, sure, but it's hardly evil.




That is correct we didn't create slavery, but we used it going all the way back to roman times. I would say the Arab slave trade was far worse than the Atlantic slave trade. That is making excuses though. We shouldn't have done it and I wish we never brought slaves to the Americas.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> If the definition of "evil" is thus: causing the most suffering in the world and changing the world for the worst. Then who do you Kiwi's sincerely believe is the most evil? If we could avoid sarcastic "It's Null!" answers then great but I'm no dictator (pardon the pun). If you truly believe that Mark Zuckerberg is worse than Hitler then let's hear it.
> 
> If we're going with just the raw body count there have been many worse men then Hitler. Stalin killed about 20 million of his people through famines. Mao killed about 50 million Chinese. And supposedly King Leopold killed roughly 100 million. But those guys aren't the go-to poster children of the definition of evil like Hitler.



There's not much point in looking at who's evil in history, there's more point to looking at who's evil now.

And first are those who are into satanic abuse cults, that torture, kill and eat children and other people.






Second those who enable satanic abuse cults. The press, police and everybody who knows about it and through either fear, bribery or other motivation allow this to happen. A special circle of hell is reserved for the intellectuals who built the scientific ground for things like satanic panic and false memory to give some good sounding firepower to silence witnesses and whistleblowers.

All other evil is a grade below that.
_
Ps. yes this put styxhexenhammer666 in the second circle for his continual harping on satanic panic and probably part of the reason why he is still on youtube, imho._


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 25, 2019)

Coach Red Pill funds all shitposters, so clearly him. Worse than Soros.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> They killed untold millions. The Atlantic slave trade was by majority the British and the French. You conquered not only North America, but South America, Central America and you brought slavery there. What the french did the to Haitians is horrible. What you did to the Africans is much more so.



Those poor peaceloving aztec of central america. 





Those poor anti-slavery africans, who practised slavery before encountering europeans and even after europeans tried to end the practice. Who practice slavery even today and still have slave markets.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Those poor peaceloving aztec of central america. View attachment 815130
> 
> 
> Those poor anti-slavery africans, who practised slavery before encountering europeans and even after europeans tried to end the practice. Who practice slavery even today and still have slave markets.




Why are people missing what the OP asked? Who caused the most damage/being evil.  Did the Africans conquer the continents, did the Aztec?

Nope. Christ some of you people are really thick. It's okay to say the white man did this. I feel no shame for it, because we brought civilization to many around the world.

And when they talk about cultural appropriations well tell them to give up their cell phones, computers, airlines etc.

Can't you acknowledge that we did this without being butt hurt about it?

We killed a lot of people who were minding their own business. I'd tend to say that was evil.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 25, 2019)

Anyone who disagrees with my political opinions.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> Why are people missing what the OP asked? Who caused the most damage/being evil.  Did the Africans conquer the continents, did the Aztec?
> 
> Nope. Christ some of you people are really thick. It's okay to say the white man did this. I feel no shame for it, because we brought civilization to many around the world.
> 
> ...



I'm okay when you are portraying things somewhat accurately, but you're not. Europeans didn't bring slavery to the americas. There was already slavery there. Yes, they are different kinds of slavery, but it's just false to say the europeans were the first to bring slavery to the americas.

It's also kind of interesting how in your first messages you wrote "*They *killed untold millions." and "*You *conquered not only North America, but South America, Central America and you brought slavery there. What the french did the to Haitians is horrible. What *you* did to the Africans is much more so. "

But when I throw some mild banter your way, suddenly it's "I feel no shame for it, because *we brought civilization t*o many around the world." and "*we did *this "

So which is it? Do you belong to that group or not?

Is it a you/they? Or is it an us/we who did this?

It's a very convenient change. Very slippery.


----------



## SweetDee (Jun 25, 2019)

Depends on who you ask.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I'm okay when you are portraying things somewhat accurately, but you're not. Europeans didn't bring slavery to the americas. There was already slavery there. Yes, they are different kinds of slavery, but it's just false to say the europeans were the first to bring slavery to the americas.
> 
> It's also kind of interesting how in your first messages you wrote "*They *killed untold millions." and "*You *conquered not only North America, but South America, Central America and you brought slavery there. What the french did the to Haitians is horrible. What *you* did to the Africans is much more so. "
> 
> ...




Nope it's not a convenient change. I acknowledge the slave trade of the Arabs and also acknowledge that native Americans took slaves including white Europeans to raise them as native Americans. I also mentioned the Barbary nations.

The Europeans industrialized though and that is why it is called the Atlantic slave trade.

I can acknowledge the same things at the same time. The fact that I was arguing was what the OP posted. Who was the most evil and if you count killing people and enslaving them and conquering their nations then the European powers were the most efficient and spread world wide.

How do you not understand this? Go look up a list of countries today and tell me how many European nations conquered them compared to another block.

Go on, because even the mongols weren't as efficient or widespread.

Can we just acknowledge that...which was my whole point from my first post.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> Nope it's not a convenient change. I acknowledge the slave trade of the Arabs and also acknowledge that native Americans took slaves including white Europeans to raise them as native Americans. I also mentioned the Barbary nations.



It's not about what you "acknowledge", it's the slippery language you use where you weren't part of the group when you were calling out a group for being the most evil, but when you got the slightest bit of resistance (read back, it really wasn't that much banter or resistance at all), suddenly, to elicit empathy and lend credibility, as if you were taking responsibility, you were part of the group that did the most evil.

Really makes one think.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 25, 2019)

Whoever the fuck invented automated tech support.  Fun fact: if you yell "I'M GOING TO SKULLFUCK YOU, YOU STUPID COMPUTER, GIVE ME A PERSON" into the phone some of these tech support bots will politely kick you to a real human being in rapid fashion.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's not about what you "acknowledge", it's the slippery language you use where you weren't part of the group when you were calling out a group for being the most evil, but when you got the slightest bit of resistance (read back, it really wasn't that much banter or resistance at all), suddenly, to elicit empathy and lend credibility, as if you were taking responsibility, you were part of the group that did the most evil.
> 
> Really makes one think.



Dude I'm white and of European descent and I know what we did. This isn't self hatred or whatever you are trying to pin on me. I'm talking history and this is our history. I'm not sure of your angle here.

We killed a lot of white people too. That is our history.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Whoever the fuck invented automated tech support. Fun fact: if you yell "I'M GOING TO SKULLFUCK YOU, YOU STUPID COMPUTER, GIVE ME A PERSON" into the phone some of these tech support bots will politely kick you to a real human being in rapid fashion.


I worked tech support when I was younger and really having humans perform those insane guidelines isn't any better.

I quit when the new rules went into play and we could only replace modems if people were, and this was the language used "irrationally angry". Until that point we had to bullshit, dodge, stall, whatever, even if the problem was clearly the modem.



> *Dude I'm white and of European descent *and I know what we did. This isn't self hatred or whatever you are trying to pin on me. I'm talking history and this is our history. I'm not sure of your angle here.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> View attachment 815282



If I come conquer your country/land do you think I'm the good guy or the bad guy.

Pretty simple question ain't it?

How many nations/people did the Europeans conquer?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> If I come conquer your country do you think I'm the good guy or the bad guy.
> 
> Pretty simple question ain't it?



If it were you, I'd probably think you were autistic.

Again, try to keep up, I'm not contesting that you consider slavery or conquering evil.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> If it were you, I'd probably think you were autistic.
> 
> Again, try to keep up, I'm not contesting that you consider slavery or conquering evil.




Sorry I'm not autistic. But if you post a doubt.png maybe you are the autistic.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 25, 2019)

Guys, guys, you're both fucking autistic 

Europeans were cunts and the other races are only jealous that they didn't have the chance to be even bigger cunts


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I worked tech support when I was younger and really having humans perform those insane guidelines isn't any better.
> 
> I quit when the new rules went into play and we could only replace modems if people were, and this was the language used "irrationally angry". Until that point we had to bullshit, dodge, stall, whatever, even if the problem was clearly the modem.



Well, it probably helped my case then that I probably sounded like I was ready to reach through the phone and strangle the motherfucker on the other end if he did so much as protest about me demanding them send out someone to check the fucking box.  Yes, I jumped through all their hoops and a few those mooks don't even mention besides.  Fix your shit, assholes.  At least the human being will ram it through when the computer won't.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jun 25, 2019)

CWC when he put his comic on hiatus.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> Dude I'm white and of European descent and I know what we did. This isn't self hatred or whatever you are trying to pin on me. I'm talking history and this is our history. I'm not sure of your angle here.
> 
> We killed a lot of white people too. That is our history.





Lemmingwise said:


> If it were you, I'd probably think you were autistic.
> 
> Again, try to keep up, I'm not contesting that you consider slavery or conquering evil.




I think what people don't take into account is that European history was recording way more thoroughly and way more consistently through-out history, mostly due to the Roman Empire's Imperialism and hard-on for documents. Thus, you are able to fucking reach into a hat and pull out something fucked-up white people did.

Also I hate to suck @ProgKing of the North 's dick, but fuck it I'm going to the base, this is accurate: 



ProgKing of the North said:


> Guys, guys, you're both fucking autistic
> 
> Europeans were cunts and the other races are only jealous that they didn't have the chance to be even bigger cunts


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Also I hate to suck @ProgKing of the North 's dick, but fuck it I'm going to the base, this is accurate:



I don't think you'd hate it, lol.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Guys, guys, you're both fucking autistic
> 
> Europeans were cunts and the other races are only jealous that they didn't have the chance to be even bigger cunts




I don't disagree with what you are saying other than me being autistic, but yes you acknowledge that we were the biggest cunts which answers the OP's question.

Why is this shit so hard to understand? *lol*


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jun 25, 2019)

Orange man. Orange man bad.


----------



## King Buzzo (Jun 25, 2019)

Ffs, the argument autism is spreading that even I'm throwing myself in.



Spoiler: Autistic History Rant






Piss Clam said:


> I don't disagree with what you are saying other than me being autistic, but yes you acknowledge that we were the biggest cunts which answers the OP's question.
> 
> Why is this shit so hard to understand? *lol*



The inclusion* about smallpox is nothing in comparison to the Black Death, which is thought to come out of Asia with the Silk Road traders, maritime traders, and the Mongol Horde during Pax Mongolica as it took Humanity 200 years to recover back in population. While the smallpox could have been prevented by not having those infected sail offed to the new world, exterminating fleas that carried the Black Death would have been difficult for the Asians. This explains why there were so many trying to rid the disease after and during the crisis. Should have closed all trade routes and tell the Mongols to go home. Especially the Mongols, In addition, the Mongols practiced biological warfare by catapulting diseased cadavers into at least one of the cities which they besieged 

In terms of death in warfare, look towards the Asians with all of their wars. Specifically with the Three Kingdoms of China and the Mongolian Invasions, wars with a very high death count. Don't forget about China as a whole with Mao and his Chinese Revolution and the instability of that nation with the many civil wars and the long time rivalry with Japan with Korea getting in the crossfire a couple of times. If Europeans are first in war casualties, Asians are breathing down their necks in second.

You think that the Atlantic Slave Trade was bad, the Middle-Easterns and Africans have been doing slave trading since the rise of civilization (see the Sumerians as the very first to use slavery) and continues to this day. Millions probably got traded while it went unwritten in history books of a total number. You bringing up that Europeans were mainly behind the Atlantic Slave Trade, and to an extent they were, but the Africans were willing to sell their own people to the Europeans in exchange for shiny shit like shells instead of telling them, ''lol, fuck off." Everyone was doing it and still is, even the backwater islands of Oceania were doing it.

Fuck, someone already explained that the Native Americans used human sacrifices, Some Oceania civilizations ate people, be it their own or some prisoners from a village they warred with.

tl;dr: Each race as a whole are fucking evil.

*edited because of an error in writing.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

> Your argument about smallpox is nothing in comparison to the Black Death,




I don't know what you were reading but I never mention small pox or black death. Go back and read all my post...no small pox...got it?

WTF it's like some of you people can't read. So yes that was a nice autistic rant. Idiot.

Shit I hate to call fellow kiwi's idiots, but for fucks sake quote me on small pox in this thread. Goddamn.

I'm either drunk as fuck or you are.


----------



## King Buzzo (Jun 25, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> I don't know what you were reading but I never mention small pox or black death. Go back and read all my post...no small pox...got it?
> 
> WTF it's like some of you people can't read. So yes that was a nice autistic rant. Idiot.


@Ted_Breakfast brought Smallpox into the thread as a reply to you. My message has a few error like associating smallpox from one of your messages, but the argument still stands. I could argue that the some of the destruction from Europeans could be about the spread of smallpox to the New World in what you wrote.



Piss Clam said:


> So far I believe Europeans as a group are in first place. As far as death, slavery, destruction.


----------



## Heartmoth (Jun 25, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> If the definition of "evil" is thus: causing the most suffering in the world and changing the world for the worst. Then who do you Kiwi's sincerely believe is the most evil? If we could avoid sarcastic "It's Null!" answers then great but I'm no dictator (pardon the pun). If you truly believe that Mark Zuckerberg is worse than Hitler then let's hear it.
> 
> If we're going with just the raw body count there have been many worse men then Hitler. Stalin killed about 20 million of his people through famines. Mao killed about 50 million Chinese. And supposedly King Leopold killed roughly 100 million. But those guys aren't the go-to poster children of the definition of evil like Hitler.


My ex. Bye.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2019)

King Buzzo said:


> @Ted_Breakfast brought Smallpox into the thread as a reply to you. My message has a few error like associating smallpox from one of your messages, but the argument still stands. I could argue that the some of the destruction from Europeans could be about the spread of smallpox to the New World in what you wrote.



That is true. Small pox from the European explorers was devastating to the north American Indians and they wiped out a large majority until a vaccine was developed in which we (the US)  inoculated the American Indians...of course in order to save ourselves.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

If we're going to say that spreading diseases (even unwittingly) is evil, then the homosexuals are among the most evil people in the world, yes?

No? It doesn't count in that case? If so, don't start with the disease argument.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 25, 2019)

Evil never comes in darkness cloaked in it's true form. Evil like a plant requires light to grow. It is nurtured in kindness and grows with the best of intentions. It falls upon the contrarian and the heretic to rip away the mask of kindness that hides evil and kill it. And the saddest of ironies? To tear away the mask requires violence which means those who are good and fight evil must be prepared to defy all convention and wield the powers we attribute to evil. Death, destruction and force. It is the greatest irony of the human condition.

Never trust a man who says he has your best intentions in his mind. He is a liar and wears his altruism like a mask to plaster a fake smile over the shrieking grin of his madness. .


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Jun 26, 2019)

wateryketchup said:


> I think a lot of it is who was killed. Stalin and Mao killed their own people (for the most part), but Hitler specifically targeted minorities in Europe. Also, America was only involved in war against Hitler (since they never actually went to war against Russia and China), and they've had a huge influence on pop culture/politics for about a century now. ALSO, in Chairman Mao's case, there are many people in China today who still believe that he was a great leader who led their country to prosperity, which I would argue is why you hear even less of people comparing him to Satan than even Stalin.



Along with that, I think that a reason why Hitler stands on the evilest person pedestal is because of how his victims were treated and killed. The dude's underlings starved them, put them to work, whipped them, had them out in the cold, gassed them to death, killed the weak, and his scientists had them raped to study theories about stress and the reproductive cycle, poisoned, burned with incendiary bombs, forced to drink sea water, sterilized, the twins sewn together, filled with bacteria where their bone marrow should be, forced to endure brain injury, and even more, which even children weren't exempt from.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 26, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> The point of the thread as asked by the OP is who did the most damage. Do you actually disagree that Europeans did the most damage?


I thought the point was to assess the locality of evil in the world. What everybody is trying to say is that in runs through all of us, if we'll allow it. 

Evil could just as well mean barbarity and atrocity, not kill count. I don't doubt Hitler or Stalin would have scrupled at one hundred million more deaths if they could have managed it. 

You're being obtuse. Not sure if it's deliberate.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Jun 26, 2019)

@Piss Clam I think the real issue we're having here is with the notion of the scale of evil. You seem to be basing your conclusion on total harm caused, yet it seems to me that this mode of evaluation is rather myopic as it does not consider the positives, or the motives. If your conclusion is that Europeans are "most evil" because their conquests have caused many deaths, you might as well just go a little further and say that humans are most evil, or further still that life itself is evil --were there no life there could be no evil, or at least no evil that seems meaningful to the living. It would seem that this metric will inherently indict whichever group is most successful or influential as "most evil", and on that basis it seems not really the most practical metric.

If we are to only evaluate an evil on the scale of it's negatives then we cannot make the distinction between a mild evil on a large scale and an intense evil on a smaller scale. Would it make sense to say that the American ethos is "more evil" than Nazism simply because by some measure it could be said that more have suffered and died under it? That is the issue when you indict the Europeans for their conquest, it was on a grand scale, and so it's total consequences can be expected to be proportional to the scale, whereas there have been many much more brutal regimes that have existed on a far smaller scale.

I do understand that you have been arguing total harm, yet to say that Europeans are the most evil on that basis is at best misleading. Further still is the fact that the choice of European is seemingly arbitrary when you could instead label some larger underlying group that will inevitable have caused more total harm by that same metric. It would all be so much simpler to say that humans are the most evil, for how many have we collectively killed? Untold numbers. And we are so good at it too.


As for who I think is the most evil? The person reading this ❤


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 26, 2019)

I think the deciding factor should be if the accused knowingly committed evil for no reason. 

Stalin, Pol Pot and even Hitler thought they were cracking a few eggs to create a Utopia. 

Meanwhile, Napoleon, Genghis and Alexander were simply in it for glory. 

Alexander massacred whole cities and upon his death he said "the strongest" when asked who would inherit his empire. His final message ushered in 200 years of internal war in the hellenistic world. 

Genghis literally viewed non-nomads as equal to cows and expanded for glories sake. He literally killed millions in a day during some of his conquests. During his conquest of Persia he had the aquaducts filled in with concrete and had the house of wisdom destroyed as part of a revenge plan. 

Napoleon was also just in it for glory. Millions died so a man could larp. 

Of course, you could say that about literally any noble ever. The hundreds years war was basically glory. 

Perhaps you could just look to rapists and pedos like Lavrentiy Beria - head of the NKVD. He raped and murdered hundreds of children and used ran the gulag system.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 28, 2019)

I have come to the conclusion that the British are the most evil people in all of existence.

Not finishing what we started with the American Revolution was the biggest mistake we ever made.


----------



## millais (Jun 28, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the British are the most evil people in all of existence.
> 
> Not finishing what we started with the American Revolution was the biggest mistake we ever made.


Bomber Harris  Herman Goering do it again!


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 28, 2019)

Idi Amin

Also known as "The Butcher of Uganda."


----------



## millais (Jun 28, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> Idi Amin
> 
> Also known as "The Butcher of Uganda."


He was a friendly puppet of the British up until Entebbe, too


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 28, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Meanwhile, Napoleon, Genghis and Alexander were simply in it for glory.
> 
> Alexander massacred whole cities and upon his death he said "the strongest" when asked who would inherit his empire. His final message ushered in 200 years of internal war in the hellenistic world.
> 
> ...


1. Genghis Khan was an absolutely terrible person but it's insulting to portray his ambitions like that. Genghis established order in a lawless land where he and his was persecuted, his wife was stolen and it was eternal war between tribes. The early mongol empire was solely based on conquest and tribute, many of the most extreme examples of Mongol barbarism were to attempt to make other cities subjugate without force. He likely saved lives this way rather then raging a regular war. 
Perhaps the Arabs shouldn't have provoked Gheghis Khan by bragging about how strong the walls of Baghdad were? 
2. The wars of the successors weren't really Alexander's fault as much as inevitable as a result of a single empire expanding over so many diverse cultures on top of featuring some of the most experienced generals in history. No empire reaching from Greece to India could survive. Even if Alexander appointed a true successor there still would have been significant conflict. He also didn't do it for glory to a point, his father built up the best army in the world and was planning on fighting the Persians for revenge. Anything past Persia was just for glory though.
I do strongly agree Alexander was a terrible person. He likely murdered his dad and had numerous rivals assassinated. He also got drunk and killed Cleitus the Black, a general who saved his life prior. 
3. Napoleon is interesting because he resulted from a really divided time in French history, but everybody knows that. What you have to remember is the prior divide between Habsburg nations and Bourbon France, which only intensified as a response to the radical ideas proposed by the French revolution. Many of the wars Napoleon found himself in were declared by foreign countries, everybody was looking to take a piece out of France when it was at it's weakest. Beyond that, he create the confederacy of the Rhine, progressed human rights further then any leader before him and brought in the metric system, which shows that beyond glory Napoleon wanted to stabilize his nation and standardize. What would you do when the world's great superpower and their friends declare war on you? Napolean wasn't a good guy but I'm not sure what else he could do.

It's easy to look at actions and see the bad results of them, but you have to look at things from their perspective. People take strong actions to stabilize situations. Nobody wakes up, goes "I need glory" and somehow gets chosen to lead for that alone, it usually involves politics.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 28, 2019)

Everyone of those "terrible people" advanced history. Genghis Khan allowed ideas to spread from the East to the West,  Alexander did the same thing, Napoleon got rid of Feudalism and brought law and order to the land. Mao transformed China into a superpower, Stalin took a feudal backdrop that kept losing wars to almost conquering all of Europe if not for the Allies in World War 2 and a superpower for 50 years, Hitler shaped a battered Germany into an economic superpower whose shit is useful to this day.

The British however have done nothing but try to destroy any progress there is so they can maintain their position.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ayn Rand and her fuck buddies, like Milton Friedman and Alan Greenspan and their intellectual love children who got us into Iraq. They have basically dismantled anything decent in the world, and fucked over the poorest and stupidest who keep breeding like rabbits and embracing violent versions of Islam and produced the trending authoritarian hell we now have in sight. 
I can now take off my tin foil hat


----------



## HolocaustDenier (Jul 1, 2019)

There is no such thing as good and evil in nature. What Hitler did was a typical act of a human being , human nature, self preservation


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 1, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> Idi Amin
> 
> Also known as "The Butcher of Uganda."



There is far more evil people than Amin. I do however hold him up as an example that Karma is not guaranteed to exist. Doing evil unto others doesn't mean it will be visited unto you. Living in paradise with a dozen children is hardly a sad end for dictator/cannibal.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 1, 2019)

HolocaustDenier said:


> There is no such thing as good and evil in nature. What Hitler did was a typical act of a human being , human nature, self preservation


>what Hitler did
>Holocaust Denier

So what did Hitler do?


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 2, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> >what Hitler did
> >Holocaust Denier
> 
> So what did Hitler do?



Hitler didn't do anything but hey he didn't do enough


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 2, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Hitler didn't do anything but hey he didn't do enough


“The holocaust never happened, but they deserved it and it should have”


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 2, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> >what Hitler did
> >Holocaust Denier
> 
> So what did Hitler do?


I dunno but some people who claim pajamas stop 7.92 kurz cartridges, you can clear 100 bodies from a bedroom in 5 minutes by hand, and women are more flammable than men tell me the most horrible event in history was his fault.


----------



## millais (Jul 2, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Everyone of those "terrible people" advanced history. Genghis Khan allowed ideas to spread from the East to the West,  Alexander did the same thing, Napoleon got rid of Feudalism and brought law and order to the land. Mao transformed China into a superpower, Stalin took a feudal backdrop that kept losing wars to almost conquering all of Europe if not for the Allies in World War 2 and a superpower for 50 years, Hitler shaped a battered Germany into an economic superpower whose shit is useful to this day.
> 
> The British however have done nothing but try to destroy any progress there is so they can maintain their position.


Maintain their own position and reap a profit at the expense of all other nations. In the eyes of their ruling classes, were always a mercantile empire above all else, and they created the insidious system of international finance and capital as we know it today. Further down the administrative ladder, they were petty imperialists with an insatiable appetite for expansion and obsessed with painting the map red. And what did they give to their subjugated conquests? Obsolete measurement system, wrong way traffic flow, shitty cuisine, le 56% Celto-Roman-Saxon-Norman mongrel culture, stupidly sentimental Victorian morality, a smattering of good literature, and international finance.


----------



## Man of the Sea (Jul 2, 2019)

"Evil" is just a matter of perspective. Anyone can be considered "evil" with the correct framing and the right amount of information, making labeling "evil" pointless, because the amount of information we personally have on the person ends up determining how evil a person is. Its why I like the farms, there's a ton of information on the person I wouldn't usually come across myself, aggregated by all the autists who contribute to this community. Hitler is evil because there is a copious amount of information documented about his regime, from his early life, to his rise in the party, to the death camps and experimentation done to the Jewish population in said camps. Its much harder for people to picture Mao or Stalin as evil because they're crimes are a lot less well documented due to how heavily information is controlled by their respective regimes. The corpses left from those regimes probably are scattered across their respective countries in ditches and rivers with no name and no reason discernible reason why they were killed.

Let's take Milo Yiannopolis as an example. The guy is a fucking idiot for a lot of things he's said, but he's no pedophile. Yet he was turned essentially into pedo #1 by the MSM for his comments on a shitty podcast that very few people watched. By our information, Milo is not "evil," but because other people don't know anything about Milo, he has become "evil" in the eyes of the public.

Therefore, I posit that the most "evil" people are the journalists, historians, educators and information brokers who attempt to willfully obfuscate facts and change history and the narrative to their liking instead of reporting objective facts.


----------



## Prinz von Preußen (Jul 2, 2019)

The G*rmans.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jul 11, 2019)

Child molesters and people who talk in the theater. 

_They all get to go to the special hell._


----------

